# New Artctic Cat Wildcat Trail



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

I sold my Brute Force and was gonna take a break from riding , but then found myself having withdrawls lol. So I went a bought a new Wildcat Trail . Ive had it out once and so far I'm very happy with it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks cool. How's the power and ride?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------

